# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Всем привет, форумчане!

## Gribnik

Меня зовут Иван. Я родилься на Украине. Родители сбежали на Америку в 90-х и я тут до сих пор живу. Я сам знаю что мой русский не очень хороший, и я пишу не грамотно, но могу сказать что я его хорошо понимаю. Когда я начал школу, мой отец меня запретил говорить по русский, и только учиться Английский. Я почти целой жизне только говору английский. Это просто стыдно не знать свой родной язык. Не хочу разказовать весь мой историю прям щас... ну я думаю что есть несколко люди кто попали в таком ситуаций который у меня сейчас есть. 
Сейчас проблема в том, что я только говору английский, и очень редко говору по русский и мои родители не очень большие помощь. Они помогают иногда, учить меня пару слов/фрази и это все, но я только говору с нем на английском. Это не негко сразу бросить английский и начать базарить на русском. Я хочу найти кто-то, кто можеть говорить сомной на русском языке, я думаю что это меня здорово поможеть...

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать, Ванечка!  Надеюсь, тебе понравится у нас.
А в каком ты штате?

----------


## Gribnik

Да, я думаю что нашел хороший форум и сам живу в Флориде.

----------


## Hanna

Looking forward to your participation in the forum, Gribnik.  :: 
Reading in Russian should be great for you, I would guess. Or even listening to audiobooks or watching Russian films.

----------


## Gribnik

Hello Hanna, I really appreciate you for replying to my indroduction. I am reading in Russian on a daily basis, and I don't have too much trouble with understanding what people are writing. I do watch a lot of Russian serials without subtitlies, and it has been helping a lot to regain my lost knowledge that I used to have when I was younger. I do miss probably like 10% of the meaning, but for the most part, I understand what is going on. Only problem is I don't have too much experience with actually speaking and having detailed conversations with people. But I do believe that after a few months, I can overcome that and be able to have conversations without any serious problems.

----------


## Lampada

Я родилься на Украине. - _родился_ (сейчас говорят _в Украине_) 
Родители сбежали на Америку  - _в Америку (сбежали_ здесь не очень подходящее слово._  Сбегают,_ например_, из тюрьмы)._ 
Я сам знаю что мой русский не очень хороший, и я пишу не грамотно, но могу сказать что я его хорошо понимаю. _Неграмотно. _ Перед _что_ почти всегда запятая) 
Когда я начал школу, мой отец меня запретил говорить по русский, и только учиться Английский. - _мне запретил, на русском, а только учить английский)_ 
Я почти целой жизне только говору английский.  - _почти всю жизнь, почти всю свою жизнь, говорю/разговариваю только на английском._ 
Не хочу разказовать весь мой историю прям щас... ну я думаю что есть несколко люди кто попали в таком ситуаций который у меня сейчас есть.  -  _Не хочу сейчас рассказывать всю мою историю, но думаю, что есть немало таких, кто находится в такой же ситуации, что и я._ 
Сейчас проблема в том, что я только говору английский, и очень редко говору по русский и мои родители не очень большие помощь. - говорю только на английском, редко говорю на русском / по-русски. 
Они помогают иногда, учить меня пару слов/фрази и это все, но я только говору с нем на английском. -_ учат/научат меня паре слов/фраз, и я с ними говорю только на английском._ 
Это не негко сразу бросить английский и начать базарить на русском. - _нелегко, болтать по-русски._  (_базарить_ здесь не звучит) 
Я хочу найти кто-то, кто можеть говорить сомной на русском языке, я думаю что это меня здорово поможеть... - _может, со мной, думаю, что мне это будет полезно, мне это поможет_

----------


## Gribnik

Большой спасибо, я очень благодарен, что вы в моем тексте проверил все мои ошибки. Могу сказать, что это первый раз когда кто-то проверил мои ошибки и тепер я знаю, что мне нужна делать. 
1. "На Украине" - я знаю, что бывает много аргументов на этой теме. Я знаю, что украинцы будет меня обсирать если буду говорить "на Украине", а русские будет тоже самое если я буду говорить "в Украине" 
2. Да, хотель писать "рассказывать", я просто не знал, как это пишется. 
3. Почему слова "базарить" не звучит? Я тут прочитал немножко, и я вообще не понял зачем так не можно. 
-- 
Я понял мои другие ошибки, и буду стараться писать лучший. Это меня очень помогло!

----------


## Lampada

Большой спасибо, я очень благодарен, что вы в моем тексте проверил все мои ошибки. Могу сказать, что это первый раз когда кто-то проверил мои ошибки и тепер я знаю, что мне нужна делать. - _вы проверили, теперь, нужно_ 
1. "На Украине" - я знаю, что бывает много аргументов на этой теме. Я знаю, что украинцы будет меня обсирать если буду говорить "на Украине", а русские будет тоже самое если я буду говорить "в Украине"  _много споров_ _на эту тему,  украинцы, русские будут,  будут делать то же самое (_перед_ если_ ставится запятая_, обсирать_ очень грубо_,_ лучше:_ осуждать, не одобрять)_ 
2. Да, хотель писать "рассказывать", я просто не знал, как это пишется.-_ хотел написать_ 
3. Почему слова "базарить" не звучит? Я тут прочитал немножко, и я вообще не понял зачем так не можно. - _почему так нельзя_ (перед _зачем_ или _почему_ нужна запятая, которая отделяет главное предложение от подчинённого) 
Я понял мои другие ошибки, и буду стараться писать лучший. Это меня очень помогло! - _писать лучше , это мне помогло_ или_ мне это хорошо помогает_

----------


## Lampada

_Базарить_ - это не просто _говорить_, это обычно негативная оценка того, когда говорят о чём-то пустом, бесполезном.   _Хватит базарить!  Пора делом заняться!
Кончай базар, надоело! - так скажут, когда кто-то ругается/ссорится, и это молодёжный сленг._

----------


## Gribnik

1. Я знаю, что это грубо, это как я хотел сказать, ну я знаю ето больше прилично говорить как ты написал. Я видел на интернете очень жесткие аргументы на этой теме (или на эту тему, не знаю если есть разница), и люди реально обсирают друг друга. 
2. Да, мне нужно больше прочитать, где и когда можно использовать эти запятые. Это не так просто, как на английском языке все делается. 
3. Спасибо за обьяснения про базарить. Не знал что он такой негативный. 
Мне уже есть хороший чувство, если я пишу что-то не правильно. 
Спасибо еще раз! Вы не представляете как это меня помогает.

----------


## vikk

Gribnik, добро пожаловать! Этот форум полезен для тех, кто хочет улучшить свои знания в русском, а также и в английском))) Если, что пиши, задавай вопросы.....будем стараться помочь))   

> Я родилься на Украине. - _родился_ (сейчас говорят _в Украине_)

 Я бы не стал утверждать на все 100%. http://gramota.ru/spravka/buro/hot10 ::    

> Перед _что_ почти всегда запятая

 А в каких случаях не ставится? ::  
P.S. "базарить" можно даже к жаргону отнести)))

----------


## Gribnik

Спасибо, очень приятно. У меня есть вопрос, вы все видели как я пишу, что вы можете предлагать мне делать? Я сам лично смотрю русские сериалы, читаю новости, читаю что люди пишут на паблике, пикабу и тд... ну, я не знаю что можно еще сделать... Я 100% уверень если я сам уехал на Украину, я считаю, что через 4-6 месяца, я буду говорить на русском без никакых проблемы, но это не возможно на данный момент, и я не готов бросить все. Это причем я стараюсь через интернет все сделать. Для меня, здесь единственный место где я могу писать на русском языке без беспокойство. 
Если есть ребяты кто сейчас тут читают, я вам могу помогать с английском. Я сам закончил школу в Америке не давно, и могу помогать всех. У меня есть очень много свободный время, и не боитесь меня спрашивать.

----------


## Paul G.

*на Украине*
На Брайтон-Бич может и говорят "в Украине", а по-русски правильно "на Украине".

----------


## SergeMak

Здравствуйте, Иван! Как грибник грибнику могу вам посоветовать следующее:
Для начала определитесь с целью. Если вы хотите набрать рыжиков, не стоит их искать там, где растут опята. Если ваша цель - научиться изъясняться на русском, у вас и так неплохо получается, и, хоть вы и делаете при этом массу ошибок, но смысл ваших фраз понятен. 
Если же ваша цель - научиться свободно и грамотно разговаривать по-русски, боюсь, что 4-6 месяцев явно не достаточно, даже при условии погружения в языковую среду, особенно не чисто-русскую, а смешанную русско-украинскую.
Я бы вам посоветовал не ограничиваться просмотром сериалов и чтением новостей, а читать больше художественной литературы, работать со словарем и не брезговать учебником грамматики. 
Кстати, правильно говорить: "на кажд*ый* гриб найдётся свой грибник"

----------


## Gribnik

> Здравствуйте, Иван! Как грибник грибнику могу вам посоветовать следующее:
> Для начала определитесь с целью. Если вы хотите набрать рыжиков, не стоит их искать там, где растут опята. Если ваша цель - научиться изъясняться на русском, у вас и так неплохо получается, и, хоть вы и делаете при этом массу ошибок, но смысл ваших фраз понятен. 
> Если же ваша цель - научиться свободно и грамотно разговаривать по-русски, боюсь, что 4-6 месяцев явно не достаточно, даже при условии погружения в языковую среду, особенно не чисто-русскую, а смешанную русско-украинскую.
> Я бы вам посоветовал не ограничиваться просмотром сериалов и чтением новостей, а читать больше художественной литературы, работать со словарем и не брезговать учебником грамматики. 
> Кстати, правильно говорить: "на кажд*ый* гриб найдётся свой грибник"

 По крайней мере, ты меня понял. Я только не давно началь учиться как правильно писать на русском,и я думаю,что все идет хорошо. К сожалению, я очень долго делал ничего, и сейчас у меня есть много проблемы. Я знаю, что я никогда буду 100% грамотный, и думаю, что всегда у меня будет какой-то акцент. В начале, мне просто нужно научиться как общаться правильно с людьми. На второй цель,ты прав, мне это действительно не получиться через 4-6 месяцов, и этот процесс будет очень сложный.  
Я никогда читал много литература в моем жизне. Много люди это говорят, что литература помогает стать грамотный, и я должен начать его читать, это без вопрос. Спасибо за ваш совет (и за совет, где найти рыжиков)

----------


## Lampada

> ...А в каких случаях не ставится?

 Запятая перед частицей "что"

----------


## vikk

> Запятая перед частицей "что"

 спасибо, согласен! ::

----------


## vikk

> К сожалению, я очень долго делал ничего,... 
> Я никогда читал много литература в моем жизне. .....

 Иван, в русском языке используют двойное отрицание:К сожалению, я очень долго *НЕ* делал ничего....
Я никогда *НЕ* читал много литература в мое*Й* жизн*И*....

----------


## lorente

Приветствую, Иван! Ваше стремление совершенствовать родной язык заслуживает уважения. Кстати, как долго вы прожили на Украине? Относительно НА/В Украине не стоит особенно заморачиваться, это не играет роли, язык это живой организм, а не затвердевшие не строго упорядоченная система, и людям свойственно говорить по разному :: 
Позвольте дать вам небольшой дружеский совет: ни какие материалы, книги, фильмы не заменят реального общения с живими людьми. Поэтому месяц в языковой среде, и ваш русский существенно улучшится. Я испытал это на собственном опыте, прожил месяц в казахском ауле, а сейчас учусь на учителя казахского языка + живу в общаге, скилл языка качается каждый день. Можем развить эту тему, мой ящик: serginio94@gmail.com. Skype: brandanovich 
Успехов вам в изучении!

----------


## Gribnik

> Приветствую, Иван! Ваше стремление совершенствовать родной язык заслуживает уважения. Кстати, как долго вы прожили на Украине? Относительно НА/В Украине не стоит особенно заморачиваться, это не играет роли, язык это живой организм, а не затвердевшие не строго упорядоченная система, и людям свойственно говорить по разному
> Позвольте дать вам небольшой дружеский совет: ни какие материалы, книги, фильмы не заменят реального общения с живими людьми. Поэтому месяц в языковой среде, и ваш русский существенно улучшится. Я испытал это на собственном опыте, прожил месяц в казахском ауле, а сейчас учусь на учителя казахского языка + живу в общаге, скилл языка качается каждый день. Можем развить эту тему, мой ящик: serginio94@gmail.com. Skype: brandanovich 
> Успехов вам в изучении!

 Спасибо lorente! Я очень долго думал, что мне никогда будет полезно знать свой родной язык. Я знал английский и думал, что это все мне будет нужно знать. Это мой самой большой ошибка, и щас у меня есть много проблемы. Я сам переехал в Америку когда мне была около 2 лет, ну я сам возвращаюсь на Украину каждый год за 2-3 недели в летом потому что, все мои родственники там до сих пор живут. Я тоже так думаю, если я буду начинать говорить на русском с кем-то, это меня поможеть очень быстро. И да, мой сводная сестра, жила на Украине почти всю жизнь. И она переехала к нам около 3 года назад. Она не знала английский кроме 2 слова "хелло и гудбай" и это все, что она знала, ну через 6-8 месяца, она уже умела говорить английский почти без проблемы и щас она пишеть на английском лучше чем американцы. (акцент конечно жесткый, ну это не страшно)

----------


## lorente

Если вы не против, то вот исправленый текст.
Спасибо lorente! Я очень долго думал, что мне никогда   НЕ  будет полезно знать свой родной язык. Я знал английский и думал, что это все, ЧТО мне  нужно знать. Это моЯ самАЯ  большАЯ ошибка, и щас у меня есть много проблем. Я  переехал в Америку когда мне былО около 2 лет, ну я сам возвращаюсь на Украину каждый год НА  2-3 недели летом, потому что все мои родственники  до сих пор живут там. Я тоже так думаю, если я буду начинать говорить на русском с кем-то, это МНЕ  поможет очень быстро. И да, моЯ сводная сестра жила на Украине почти всю жизнь. И она переехала к нам около 3 ЛЕТ назад. Она не знала английский  кроме 2 слова "хелло и гудбай" и это все, что она знала, НО через 6-8 месяцЕВ, она уже умела говорить ПО-английски почти без проблем, и СЕЙЧАС она пишет на английском лучше чем американцы. (акцент конечно жесткИй, ну это не страшно)
Как я вижу, у вас проблемы с окончаниями родов и местоимений, но в целом речь очень связная, я понял абсолютно все что вы хотели сказать :: 
Главное, уметь донести свои мысли.

----------


## Gribnik

> Если вы не против, то вот исправленый текст.
> Спасибо lorente! Я очень долго думал, что мне никогда   НЕ  будет полезно знать свой родной язык. Я знал английский и думал, что это все, ЧТО мне  нужно знать. Это моЯ самАЯ  большАЯ ошибка, и щас у меня есть много проблем. Я  переехал в Америку когда мне былО около 2 лет, ну я сам возвращаюсь на Украину каждый год НА  2-3 недели летом, потому что все мои родственники  до сих пор живут там. Я тоже так думаю, если я буду начинать говорить на русском с кем-то, это МНЕ  поможет очень быстро. И да, моЯ сводная сестра жила на Украине почти всю жизнь. И она переехала к нам около 3 ЛЕТ назад. Она не знала английский  кроме 2 слова "хелло и гудбай" и это все, что она знала, НО через 6-8 месяцЕВ, она уже умела говорить ПО-английски почти без проблем, и СЕЙЧАС она пишет на английском лучше чем американцы. (акцент конечно жесткИй, ну это не страшно)
> Как я вижу, у вас проблемы с окончаниями родов и местоимений, но в целом речь очень связная, я понял абсолютно все что вы хотели сказать
> Главное, уметь донести свои мысли.

 Нет, конечно я не против. Это меня очень помогает.  
Я вижу, что самая главная проблема, это с окончаниями. Что вы можете предлагать мне делать?  ::

----------


## lorente

Как я говорил ранее, идеально было бы живое общение. Но если его нет, то могу посоветовать следующее:
-Участвуйте в обсуждении тем на русском языке, там много грамотных русскоязычных пользователей.
-Сериалы полезны, там много диологов, а о чем они будут, это уже вам решать(что вы уже делаете)
-Смотрите новости на русском(улучшение дикции)
-Пишите письма, хоть это и немного старо для некоторых, но весьма полезно, в изучении английского мне это весьма пригодилось.
Если есть желание, можете писать мне, возможно мы найдем о чем поговорить.

----------


## SergeMak

Иван, а какие грибы вам больше всего нравится собирать?

----------


## Gribnik

> Как я говорил ранее, идеально было бы живое общение. Но если его нет, то могу посоветовать следующее:
> -Участвуйте в обсуждении тем на русском языке, там много грамотных русскоязычных пользователей.
> -Сериалы полезны, там много диологов, а о чем они будут, это уже вам решать(что вы уже делаете)
> -Смотрите новости на русском(улучшение дикции)
> -Пишите письма, хоть это и немного старо для некоторых, но весьма полезно, в изучении английского мне это весьма пригодилось.
> Если есть желание, можете писать мне, возможно мы найдем о чем поговорить.

 Спасибо за ответ! Я сам нашел как смотреть все русские каналы через интернет. Буду начинать смотреть что нибудь. Буду тоже писать письмо с вами.     

> Иван, а какие грибы вам больше всего нравится собирать?

 Мне нравится собирать маслята.

----------


## SergeMak

А как вы относитесь к лисичкам?

----------


## Gribnik

> А как вы относитесь к лисичкам?

 Я попробовал лисички пару раз. Они вкусные, если я правильно помню. Но тут не очень легко найти их где я щас живу.

----------


## Medved

> А как вы относитесь к лисичкам?

 С рыжими хвостиками? 
Кстати, правильно говорить *Сейчас*, а не щас. (Произносится - "сич*а*с").

----------


## SergeMak

> С рыжими хвостиками?

 Нет, с жёлтыми шляпками  :: .   
Их очень непросто найти, но они того стоят. Кстати, в отличие от сопливых маслят, лисички практически никогда не бывают червивыми.

----------


## Medved

Я маслят почти не видел нормальных. Как набредёшь на них - всегда то перезревшие так, что разваливаются, то червивые. А уж чистить их - такая м*у*ка! ::

----------

